# Hocking River 3/27



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Hit the Hocking for a few hours around Athens today. Ended with 4 Crappie, 2 Smallies and 3 LM, Biggest was a LM that went 3.2 lbs. Water was still murky and moving faster than normal, still about 2 foot high


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

sounds like a great dayWhat were you using ? Any saugeye bitting ? We used to get'em @ whites mill then swing by Larry's dawg house for a bite of our own


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I Was using Minnows. Went to another spot in Athens to nite with My 2 Girls, Ended up with 5 more Crappie and 12 Bass all on Minnows. I havent tried for Sauger yet, But I know someone Who caught a few a couple weeks ago at the Mill. And Larrys is a Must stop for Me


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

Fish the hocking almost every day. Sauger were biting last Tuesday, up to 3lbs. Not huge but good bites. River wader. Where do you get your minnows buy em or catch em?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I cath them, Ohio Valley in Nelsonville should be getting theirs in before to long though


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

OHfishfinder said:


> Fish the hocking almost every day. Sauger were biting last Tuesday, up to 3lbs. Not huge but good bites. River wader. Where do you get your minnows buy em or catch em?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


A 3lb sauger would be pretty darn big. The state record is a little over 7lbs, so a 3lb sauger would be the equivalent of a 6-7lb largemouth bass!


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Where at around Athens area did you fish?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The 2 spots I hit were the hospital andStimson Ave bridge, With all this rain the Hocking will be done for a week or 2


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Really isn't that where it is channelized. Never thought to fish there I live on Elliott street I am a student at Ohio university. I need to try it when the water goes back down


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I find all the deep holes in the summer time when I wade the river. I usually wade from White Mill to Walmart or Super 8 atleast 2 times a week during the Summer if the water is good


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Do you wade and fish minnows. And drift them 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I have in the past, but dont do it much any more.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Im going to hocking technical college in the fall cant wait to do some fishing!


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

I catch creek chub but don't know anywhere for minnows. May have to get a smaller net and walk through the creeks. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I need help fishing the hocking any suggestion. I am after any time of fish


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I use Creek Chubs all the time in the Hocking for Bass, Cats, Sauger, and Crappie


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

I hit the Hocking this evening (4/3/12) for about 45 min between whites mill and the hospital on the south side of the river. Between my buddy and I we managed 6 LM and 1 smallie. The biggest LM was 3lb. The were hitting right along the weed/rock drop off about 5 ft from shore. We both had variations of a white spinner bait. 

RiverWader, where are you catching your minnows? I have a cast net and seine but until the water warms up in the hocking I usually have trouble finding bait. 

If you ever want to meet up wade the river one day from the mill down to whereever let me know. Always lookin for someone to fish with. Just drop me a PM


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

There is a little creek on harmony rd I get minnows from. There are also creek chubs in there too


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Pilot, I have a creek in My back yard I get them from , and Yeah , Once it warms a little, Ill shoot You a PM. Going to try n hit the Hocking Thursday Eve


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

To catch bait, you need only find it in the Hocking! Just bring an 8ft seine to the river with you and work it quickly upstream over the shallow gravel bars. You may want to find a bit of slower current on the downstream side of the gravel bars, but you should catch plenty of bait now. You'll get mostly sand shiners, bluntnose minnows, and small golden redhorse suckers with a few spotfins and various other species. I prefer the sand shiners which tend to be the most numerous. Look up these species on Google images so you know what you're looking at because some work better than others! Once you get the hang of seining the river, you will never be without bait! Creekchubs are always a great option though too if you can find a creek with a good number of them in it.


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks mastercat....i need a new seine. but i usually only catch sand shiners. they are numerous and work well. but often i find that they are pretty small. what else will increase my odds of catching smallies and eyes in the hocking? i seem to have no problem catching anything else


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow. Never thought of this but dang! Draging the river. 

Hocking today finished after 3 hrs. 4 crappie 3 largies and 2 smallies. All under a pound. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bnoble (Apr 5, 2012)

just joined this site to get in on the conversation. Started fishing the hocking a couple weeks ago and definitely interested in meeting some of you guys. I caught a 17 pound flathead by the wastewater treatment plant a couple weeks ago on a beetle spin. That was exciting. Otherwise having trouble catching much other than white bass and small largemouths. Planning on hitting the river pretty hard this afternoon.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bonifas9017 said:


> There is a little creek on harmony rd I get minnows from. There are also creek chubs in there too
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Don't be surprised if you get run out of there if you don't have permission.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll be at Whites Mill wading tonite if Anyone wants to Stop by


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

River, I may see you down there. Not sure yet. If you do I'll be in camo waders on the sand bar


----------



## Pinchweed1 (Jul 11, 2011)

1 Smallie today by Stimson bridge...White Spinner bait close to shore...Anytime you guys want to go im always up for fishing with someone new and learning a thing or two


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Caught 4 Sauger and 6 Crappie, Sauger was caught on Shallow Shad Rap, Crappie on white grub. Oh Yeah, Damn the Water was COLD !!!!!!!! wish I had some waders.
Saw a few others fishing but didnt see them catch anything


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

river, i couldnt make it down today, but where were you catching the sauger? what side? along the dropoffs near shore?


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

Gar, crappie x 4 , smallie, large x 3, hybrid striper x 2. Went 12-4pm
Don't want to say where just cuz the hocking fishin crowd is growing. Used to be nobody in the places I went now everyone is wading and fishin. 
Guess its good, more people loving the sport. 
Just throw em all back so everyone can keep catchin

Also I made the front page of the A news last Tuesday fishin. I'm famous! Ha
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Caught both Sauger at the top of Island on the left side off the rocks about 4 foot off bank, Caught them with in the first 7 casts then no more


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

OH, If You fish in between the Mill and Super 8, I guess Ill be in Your spot sometimes! LOL.

What were You getting them on today?


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess the mill has always been popular. 
Been testing 5 new gummy swirly tails in different colors. Red seems to work the best for large and hibryds. Clear pepper for crappie. Berkley new release crank gets caught up to much in the river. Same for most plastics. Storm wild eye for almost anything including 7lb drum. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah when the Mill is HOT Ive seen 25 -30 people there! I just derive on by to the next spot! LOL


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> Caught 4 Sauger and 6 Crappie, Sauger was caught on Shallow Shad Rap, Crappie on white grub. Oh Yeah, Damn the Water was COLD !!!!!!!! wish I had some waders.
> Saw a few others fishing but didnt see them catch anything


Cold? Grow a pair, bud.  I was wading in WV mountain streams 3 weeks ago in shorts and a pair of boots in thigh deep water!


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds about like crossing the hocking in jeans and a sweatshirt in January. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

TheCream said:


> Cold? Grow a pair, bud.  I was wading in WV mountain streams 3 weeks ago in shorts and a pair of boots in thigh deep water!


Oh I have a pair, They just had MAJOR shrinkage!!!!


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

I will be wading in the hocking at whites mill today from probably 4:30-dark if anyone wants to join. I'll have on duck-camo waders.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I will Be there also But fishing from Bank tonight, Targeting Crappie tonite, Wife wants a few for Dinner .Red Ranger with OGF sticker in back window


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Don't be surprised if you get run out of there if you don't have permission.


I used to live around there and never had any trouble


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ended up with 4 Crappie and 2 Bass, Hooked into a big Flat Head, but My 8lb test was no match for it


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

Fished down there last night til dark. Only 2 decent LM and a couple crappie. Water temps were a bit chilly. 

River, saw your truck there but I was on the sand bar all evening. As soon as it gets warmer we'll need to do a wader trip down the river. Id like to target some eyes and smallies.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah , there were 2 of You out there when I left, I was there from 4-5 then went to another spot, Then came back about 730


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Caught 3 White Bass 2 Crappie and a Smallie, One of the Whites were 14 inches


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bonifas9017 said:


> I used to live around there and never had any trouble
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I still do live in the area and last year during the great flood, when I was doing the hike-around to get to where I could park, I got yelled at crossing through some of that property. I was just giving you a heads-up. If it's not OK to walk through there in times of emergency, I can't imagine they'd take to minnow collectors any better!


----------



## ultra elite 55 (Apr 9, 2012)

The Hocking is hot 6 crappies a few small white bass and 2 spots (I believe thats what they were but we dont have those from where I am from looked like a largemouth but they eyes were more orange). Ive fished it for a few years now and this is the best ive seen it. Been hitting it a few times a week for an hour or so and having great luck everytime out. Still hoping to get into the sauger this year! Any body been having any luck with em yet?


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

what time did you go i went today 4/10 around 530ish till dark caught two drum a largmouth and lost a crappie that no lie was 16 inchs mabye little plus it was huge on small swim baits


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

The crappie bite should be picking up about now, along with the rest of the species. Water temps might need to come up at least 5-10 more degrees though before the cats get more active. However, this week should have high temps in the mid-upper 50's so I'm not quite sure how that will affect the fishing. 

I'll be fishing the hocking this week and weekend, but am planning on taking a trip down to Racine and another secret spot on the Ohio river. Hopefully there are still some eyes hangin 'round the dam and creek mouths.


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone hit the hocking recently? I was golfing the OU Golf Course today and the river looked great! Low clear with a good flow


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive been catching Crappie like crazy out of the Hocking , just not around Athens, It was starting to get crowded down that way


----------

